# oothca photos



## hortus (Oct 23, 2005)

could you guys post photos of the diffrent oothcas, from the diffrent species you have??

im just curious since most of them ive seen have been diffrent


----------



## Ian (Oct 23, 2005)

Parasphendale sp. ooths:







Gongylus Gongyloides ooth:






Miomantis Paykulii ooth:






Mantis Religiosa ooth:






Tenodera sp. ooth:






Hierodula Pateillefra ooth:






Sphodromantis Rubrastigmata ooth:






Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii ooth:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 23, 2005)

how does the Gongylodes one get so complex looking?


----------



## Ian (Oct 24, 2005)

exaclty the question i asked myself  When undisturbed, the spines on it are even longer.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

